# auratus changing colors



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i was told that the auratus will change to a dark color if they are going to be male. What i'm seeing is the yellow is kinda faded and her black stripes are kinda gray. i thought she might be sick or something but she's doing what she always does swimming around and being assertive. 

Is she becoming a he? I am experiencing a mild diatom outbreak if that makes a difference.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi PuterChick,

i have used this site in the past when i housed M.Auratus's. will help you out a good deal.

http://malawicichlids.com/mw09002a.htm

you can also refer to badman's write up as well.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile52.html

cheers.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Diatom outbreak wont do much in terms of affecting the color of your fish.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you MetalHead, I will look at those links. 

I was sitting in front of the tank just watching all of them. everyone is just doing their thing. I feed them slow-sinking pellets, and when i drop them in, they all go into a frenzy. my auratus would go to the pellets like he's interested, but she does not eat anything. she's doing the thing with her mouth like fish do like they are getting ready to spit something out. I don't feel like she's acting wierd in any way, even running some of the others off if they get too close.

one other thing, I had noticed my filter wasnt returning any water, apparently the way the canister is positioned underneath it was pinching the intake hose. when i fixed it and the water started shooting back in the tank of course it spooked everyone. magically the auratus had full color almost instantly! once they calmed down and went back to normal she went back to this faded color thing.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

can i have a look at her? as in a pic or video.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

from the gallery:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=401&pictureid=3395

it's funny how i watch them and they are still, but soon as i raise the camera they are all over the place lol


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats a sub dominant female bloomin into the dominant one. relax. its fine.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

will she not eat during this time?

she has been showing "dominance" I guess. she seems to favor a certain area and she lets the others know it's HER area and to back off basically lol


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

she is just stakin out her own place. quite usual.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

It's all normal, don't worry.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

she was still acting wierd, not eating, not really being active, etc. tonite I found her at the bottom of the tank dead. She continued to have "faded" colors and she wouldnt eat. food would float right in front of her and she didnt eat.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Any rapid breathing?
Could have been bloat. 
Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

not that I noticed. she wasnt moving around the tank like the others. she was just kind of just floating around. anytime I feed them they come up and hit the water, but not her. I liked her, i'm def getting another one


----------

